
Arc O'Reilly Book - kirubakaran
http://www.oreillymaker.com/link/7957/arc/
======
raghus
Should've gone with the Fish for the cover image - invokes the (left)
parentheses ((((( ((( ((((( so much more clearly....

------
edw519
upmodded for sheer geniuses

------
pchristensen
Author: Smug Veanie

:)

